# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  نهائي الأبطال على القناة المفتوحة

## علي سنجة

*سيتم بث المباراة النهائية لدوري أبطال أوروبا بعد قليل بين بايرن ميونخ وباريس سانت جيرمان على قناة BeIN المفتوحة
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اعتذر لكل من قرأ هذه البوست بسبب المعلومة الخاطئة التى وصلتني وأحببت أن أشرككم فيها ولكن خاب أملي كما خاب أملكم في مشاهدة المباراة عبر القناة المفتوحة
ولكم العتبى حتى ترضو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك للبايرن يطولة مستحقة

*

----------

